# Sage, solid black long earred DOELING!



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My girl, Sage. She is approximately 2 years old, Alpine/Boer and bred to my LaMancha type buck hoping for doelings to give me milk in the future. She gave me one big (delicious, lol) buckling in January and I was not going to breed her back until october or november but she came into heat off season and if I can get her breeding to kid late sept/early october every year this will give me milk when all my other does are dry so I went ahead and put her and Parsley together. I saw him breed her and her stand on three days in a row so i have a small time frame of when she might be due. She never came back in to heat after that. (and she was in crazy raging heat, never seen her make such a fool of herself before, lol).

Anyway, this is her this past week, with 6 weeks to go.




























She is close to as big as she was the week before she kidded last time, and i thought she was big THEN. I want to document how she progresses this time. I'm crossing my fingers for doelings. Normally i want boys because we raise them for meat but I NEED at least one girl, preferably two, out of this breeding. I probably just jinxed myself. Maybe I should have said, "I DON'T want doelings! None at all!!!!" lol.

And just for fun, her new herdmate and buddy, Ivy, my new registered Toggenburg doeling. She is 5 months old, and according to the weight tape weighs 70 pounds. I hope to be able to breed her to my little buck in early november, she should be up to size by then no problem.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Congrats! I hope you get :kidred: :kidred: ! :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I've been doing the "let's have girls" dance since she started showing signs of coming into heat in may, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Awww Congrats! Our does are due at the same time! Ithma is due in 6 weeks too!  She's a Boer/nubian cross. 
Have you felt down low in front of her udder for kicks yet? We just started feeling light fluttering in front of the udder, and it's so exciting!

Here's hoping Sage gives you some girls!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Yup, just yesterday I was groping her tummy and pressed on her just in front of her udder and felt something slide under my hand, lol. Like something in there was rolling over, hehe. Last year I never really felt babies move but I did this time!

She just groans every time she stands up from laying down. I am giving her lots of love and cuddles, and she is just eating up the extra attention. I just feel so sorry for her already, lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

What a cute doe! Keep us posted!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

She is looking big and deep. Hope for :kidred: :kidder: for you.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Her belly seems to change shape almost every day. I'm not sure anyone but me would notice but there seems to be subtle changes constantly. She always looks really deep from the side but how wide she looks from the front or above seems to change from hour to hour, lol. She seems to enjoy having me rub her belly. I'm sure that will change as she gets closer but for now I am giving her tummy rubs and time she wants them, lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Lots of baby movement, and she is getting CRABBBBBY. lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

posting these to help me compare how she is progressing as she gets closer:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

WOW she has gotten SO BIG! And what gorgeous blue eyes! Still hoping for :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Awwww love that baby bump! She's such a pretty girl, with a kind expression  
Isn't it fun to take the pictures and compare them? I'm planning to get some of Ithma today too so I can compare them. We had her during her last pregnancy so it's also fun to compare them to this stage in her last pregnancy too.

Hoping for girls from Sage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Yep... she is definitely getting there...can't wait to see her babies... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



Frosty1 said:


> WOW she has gotten SO BIG! And what gorgeous blue eyes! Still hoping for :kidred: :kidred: for you!


It's funny, her eyes are not actually blue but they tend to look it in pictures with a flash. I guess it is better than red demon eyes, lol.



HoosierShadow said:


> Awwww love that baby bump! She's such a pretty girl, with a kind expression
> Isn't it fun to take the pictures and compare them? I'm planning to get some of Ithma today too so I can compare them. We had her during her last pregnancy so it's also fun to compare them to this stage in her last pregnancy too.
> 
> Hoping for girls from Sage


Luckily there is less pressure for girls now, because I got a great deal on the sister to my Toggenburg. I still NEED at least one doeling, preferably two, but if I just get bucklings I can get by with the does I have now for a while.

Sage was huge last time, as well. I was sure she had multiples in there but she just had the one buckling.



toth boer goats said:


> Yep... she is definitely getting there...can't wait to see her babies... :thumb: :hi5:


She seems more tired this time. I bet she can't wait to see her babies, too, and get rid of all that extra weight on her poor tired feet.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*




























7 more days.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Is it me or does she look more sunken in around the tailhead? She's such a pretty girl I can't wait to see what she gives you


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> Is it me or does she look more sunken in around the tailhead? She's such a pretty girl I can't wait to see what she gives you


yup, and her belly is hanging lower and kind of weird. not much change in her udder, though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Her tailhead is more prominent and her belly is lower.....she could surprise you with 2 and I do hope theres at least 1 girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

:thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I can't wait to see the little girl she pops out for you.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



liz said:


> Her tailhead is more prominent and her belly is lower.....she could surprise you with 2 and I do hope theres at least 1 girl!


I'm hoping! last kidding all three of my does gave me a single buckling. I'd like something different and more useful this time, lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

She is making unusual noises. Grunts and a lot of the noises she made to her kid when she had the first one. Her pooch is looking droopier and her anus is almost pooching out. Every time she stands up from laying down, coughs, sneezes or moves fast she farts, lol. Still not a lot of filling in her udder but everything else sounds like we are in the last few days. She is also drooping more in the belly and is no where near as wide as she was.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Itma does the grunting so much more noticably lately, it's louder and sounds more serious. I've noticed now in her last pregnancy and this one, the best way to tell if she is bred is to listen to her at night, she'll grunt softly. I think that was one of the first clues that made me think she was pregnant LOL
Does Sage lay down a lot? Ithma doesn't. She'll lay down to try and sleep at night, but during the day I never see her laying down. 
It would be fun if our girls decided to go on the same day! But of course knowing Itham she'll keep me waiting...and waiting...and...well... more waiting.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



WarPony said:


> She is making unusual noises. Grunts and a lot of the noises she made to her kid when she had the first one. Her pooch is looking droopier and her anus is almost pooching out. Every time she stands up from laying down, coughs, sneezes or moves fast she farts, lol. Still not a lot of filling in her udder but everything else sounds like we are in the last few days. She is also drooping more in the belly and is no where near as wide as she was.


Sounding close.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> Itma does the grunting so much more noticably lately, it's louder and sounds more serious. I've noticed now in her last pregnancy and this one, the best way to tell if she is bred is to listen to her at night, she'll grunt softly. I think that was one of the first clues that made me think she was pregnant LOL
> Does Sage lay down a lot? Ithma doesn't. She'll lay down to try and sleep at night, but during the day I never see her laying down.
> It would be fun if our girls decided to go on the same day! But of course knowing Itham she'll keep me waiting...and waiting...and...well... more waiting.


She lays down all the time. She has feet that are still not 100% because they got realllly over grown before I bought her and I think standing when she is this heavy makes her legs sore. I've been making sure she doesn't get fat on top of being pregnant in order to keep as much pressure off of those legs. She finds a spot with a lot of hay in reach and lays down to eat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Awww poor girl, so glad you got her and working on getting her feet back in shape, been there and done that! I have to keep the goats out of the barn during the day when it's nice out or they won't go out to graze, and Ithma just doesn't like to lay down outside. I feel bad for her, but if the others are happy laying in the grass, I figured she'd be fine too. I think for her it's more of an issue of being really hard for her to get up when she does lay down. Her sides have really dropped, and poor girl has such a time of getting up


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww poor girl, so glad you got her and working on getting her feet back in shape, been there and done that! I have to keep the goats out of the barn during the day when it's nice out or they won't go out to graze, and Ithma just doesn't like to lay down outside. I feel bad for her, but if the others are happy laying in the grass, I figured she'd be fine too. I think for her it's more of an issue of being really hard for her to get up when she does lay down. Her sides have really dropped, and poor girl has such a time of getting up


I think her feet will always be "not quite right". She was really young when they were overgrown and I think it messed with her growth. This is likely the last time she will be bred to a full sized goat. next time I plan to use my little fainter on her so hopefully she will not be so huge as the babies will hopefully be smaller.

Sage just keeps looking droopier and droopier but her udder isn't filling nearly as much as i would like. :chin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Can't wait for kid update.  
I think that the breeding to a smaller goat is a nice idea to make things easier for her. :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



freedomstarfarm said:


> Can't wait for kid update.
> I think that the breeding to a smaller goat is a nice idea to make things easier for her. :thumb:


Yeah, if I don't get any girls from her this year to milk I am giving up. I'd rather buy a Nubian or something than put her through this again just to try for girls again. But her milk is so rich and creamy and delicious I want to keep her going. So a tiny boyfriend should be nice for both of us.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I am thinking :kidred: :kidder: for you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

:kidred: :kidred: ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

How is Sage doing? 
I really really hope you get a girl from her, that would be so nice then you wouldn't have to purchase a doe if you chose not to breed Sage again, and hopefully her daughter will inherit her yummy milk


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> How is Sage doing?
> I really really hope you get a girl from her, that would be so nice then you wouldn't have to purchase a doe if you chose not to breed Sage again, and hopefully her daughter will inherit her yummy milk


I'm sure hoping so! Her baby's daddy is an unregistered LaMancha from pretty high producing lines but he got elf ears so he was a cull. His breeder (and I use that term lightly because a GOOD breeder would never do this) just stuck him out in a back pen and let him go hungry and uncared for until the lady I got him from heard about him and took him in and started to rehab him. He turned out quite lovely even if he has ears too big for his breed. So if I get girls they should be decent milkers. Though I do hope they get ears from their mama, lol. (sorry LaMancha lovers, I love my short earred boys but I like ears better.)

Anyway, this early AM check her little floppy lopsided udder looks a little fuller, rounder and.... equal. She had a big single buckling last time that only nursed one side, so she was lopsided. I tried to balance her out by milking but just wasn't able to get her evened out. I am really hoping she has multiples this time to help keep it even. I don't mind it not being perfect but there is no denying I'd rather have it nice and balanced. I got almost twice as much milk from her bigger side, if I can get both sides up to that amount I'll be at almost a gallon of milk a day from her which would ROCK.

Aside from that.... no change. Her ligs are softer but not gone, same as yesterday. She is tired, uncomfortable, cranky and just generally sick of me messing with her trying to feel babies move (which I felt two days ago and that baby was REALLLLY moving! it's almost impossible to feel her babies move because when I feel for them she usually starts complaining at me and all I can feel is her stomach muscles moving when she goes BLAAAaaAAAT! BLAAAAT!") and checking her udder. No discharge or anything yet. My kidding bucket is ready to go. Just a matter of waiting now.

Her official due date is some time between friday and monday. She was a complete hussy and stood for my buck for three days instead of for a few hours. lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I just went out to check on Jabba the Goat and she was laying down kind of leaning to one side. It looked like the Cirque du Soleil was going on in her belly. Or like an alien was about to bust out. I've never seen or felt babies that high up on her belly, but something was seriously pushing her insides around in there. And boy was it ACTIVE.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

They're anxious to come out and play! I hope it's soon so you're not nuts waiting.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

The magical ligaments have started. They were there this morning but soft, are gone tonight, but I don't think she is actually that close. Her udder isn't doing a lot, it's changing but not much. Last time she had a lot of development in the last week.

No discharge or anything. So it would be nice if it was right on time but I think we are still a few days out.

i tried to get pictures but she gets mad every time she sees the camera and starts running around grunting and grinding her teeth.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

her pooch is looking puffy and her back end is all squishy. But I still don't think she is real close. Last time she gave me 24 hours of warning, she kept pressing against the walls and had some discharge and groaning a lot. Hopefully she does the same this time.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

You know, a slow filling udder means :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



citylights said:


> You know, a slow filling udder means :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


I sure hope so!!! *grin*

I was out there sniffing her forehead earlier to see if it smelled bucky because someone said if they are carrying a buckling they will smell bucky, and I realized what i was doing and felt REALLY silly.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

got new pictures today:




























She is sooo miserable. I hope she goes soooon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Looking good but maybe she is going to hold out a day or two more on you.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



freedomstarfarm said:


> Looking good but maybe she is going to hold out a day or two more on you.


she doesn't even remotely look close compared to last time. I had a good 24 hours of her obviously being ready to go before she kidded. That isn't to say she won't surprise me but I'm not expecting anything for the next 48 hours or so at this point.

That isn't stopping me from checking on her every two hours, though, lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

She looks kinda posty in those pictures maybe she will go tomorrow morning for you. I can't wait to see that cute little girl pop out for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



> She looks kinda posty in those pictures maybe she will go tomorrow morning for you. I can't wait to see that cute little girl pop out for you.


 I agree...

Happy kidding.. :greengrin: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Have kids already!!!!! Lol


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Nothing so far, aside from a very sleepy human who was out there every few hours to check on her. We are now past due no matter which day she actually caught so it should be soooon.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

she was suuuper posty on the last check. Still no discharge, ligs are still there but squishy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Sounds like we're in the same boat!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

this morning her udder was soft and squishy and the teats pointed straight down. This afternoon her udder is tight and high and the teats point out just a little.

:leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Getting there! Kids soon. :dance:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

She keeps itching her sides with her teeth and nosing her udder and peeing a lot. She is definitely not acting like herself. I hope that means she is on her way.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Sounds promising!!! Good Luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Sounds like babies soon or a girl that follows the doe code to a T


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I agree, sounds like she is getting close or just trying to drive you crazy <like Ithma is doing to me> LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I bet you have kids on the ground by this time tomorrow!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, sounds like she is getting close or just trying to drive you crazy <like Ithma is doing to me> LOL


i think they are working together to drive us both crazy, lol. For me it is a short drive. 



liz said:


> I bet you have kids on the ground by this time tomorrow!


Ohhh, I sure hope so. I just want to know if there is a girlie in there for me!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

With the change in her udder that you noticed, that right there tells me that she's close....each of my does will fill their udder within 24 hours of delivery...the hours closest to the birth, those udders fill even more. Soooooooo.....going by when you first noticed her udder getting bigger, I hope she's like mine and shows you those kids by tomorrow evening.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I slept through the night and woke up in a panic, rushed out to the barn and she was just standing there chewing some hay looking at me like I'd lost my mind.

We've had a lot more udder development, she is even more posty, her belly looks lower. I didn't try to feel her ligs because she really does NOT want me to touch her. She physically trys to run from me and climb the walls if i do anything more than pet her face or shoulders right now.

If I say I think today is the day she will wait until tomorrow, won't she? lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I hear ya! I went to bed at 1am, and woke up at 6:30am went out to check on Ithma. I wasn't in much of a panic, but I was thinking she might try to trick me into thinking all is fine and quiet, heh...
Sounds like our girls are doing the same thing. She doesn't like me to check her ligs either and will walk circles around me in the stall when I do. And she HATES her udder touched, but I touch it now and then just to see how full it really is.

And yep if you say today is the day she might decide to stick to the doe code of honor LOL

At this point, I am wondering if our girls will ever have babies LOL


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

They may just decide to stay in there until they are ready to find boyfriends/girlfriends of their own.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

OK, hugggge udder changes in the past hour or so.



















It went from high and tight just in back with almost no fore udder development to that^^^ in an hour.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

just for reference I compiled pictures from last week, this weekend and today and put them side by side:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Udder looks a lot bigger!  Everybody say "doelings! doelings!" lol


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



Frosty1 said:


> Udder looks a lot bigger!  Everybody say "doelings! doelings!" lol


it did that between 8am and 9am. at 8 it looked pretty much the same as picture 2, it was a bit higher/fuller in back which i noticed last night but couldn't get a picture of it. then BOOM 9am we have a real udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

I still think it will be today.....her tail head is relaxed too, look at how she's holding her tail, like theres nothing there to hold it upright.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

First thing I noticed was the way she was holding her tail, it does look really relaxed! And her udder has definitely changed! Looks like you might have babies soon!

P.S. Can you tell Sage that she can send Ithma a signal, because this waiting and checking on her thing is driving me crazy LOL My other girls all kidded on or before their due dates. she's now 4 days overdue!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*



HoosierShadow said:


> First thing I noticed was the way she was holding her tail, it does look really relaxed! And her udder has definitely changed! Looks like you might have babies soon!
> 
> P.S. Can you tell Sage that she can send Ithma a signal, because this waiting and checking on her thing is driving me crazy LOL My other girls all kidded on or before their due dates. she's now 4 days overdue!


I'll let her know to send the signal, lol.

yeah, her tail is just floppy like a limp noodle. I've never seen it like that before. I'm sticking my head out the door to listen for bellering every 20 minutes, and going out to look every hour. But she is just munching her like normal and looking at me like I am crazy, lol.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

at the 11am check she was stretching and arching her back, leaning on the wall, picking at her hay but not eating and chewing me out left and right. Her right side of her belly looks like there is a rodeo going on in there.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

we are having occasional irregular somewhat mild contractions. Which doesn't mean she is going to have it today because they will probably stop.

Though she will probably have it RIGHT NOW because my camera batteries just died and are recharging, lol.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

OH no... LOL

Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Got my batteries recharged. Sat out with her for a half hour or so. Every 5 minutes, give or take, she is hunching her back then stretching. then doing the stiffening up and belly going tight. last year she did the hunch up followed by the stretch a day or two before kidding, but it wasn't combined with the stiffening up and her belly going tight, that was just before active labor. So who even knows what she is doing right now.

She also keeps squatting like she wants to pee, but not peeing, and leaning her side or pressing her butt against the wall. I'm giving her a few minutes to herself hoping maybe she thinks I have left to go to lunch or something so she can start labor without breaking the doe code of honour. lol.

this process is much nicer when it isn't -9 degrees outside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sage, due Sept 30/October 1 or 2*

Babies soon...Happy Kidding.... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

just had a solid black long earred doeling, looks like she might have another on the way. baby was sucking before she was even born, and is wiggling across the stall looking for a teat and is only a few minutes old. be back once i am sure she is done.


I GOT MY GIRL!!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap:   
Congrats on :kidred: maybe there's another :kidred: Cant wait for pics !!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

well, now she is acting like she is done, so maybe just one girl, but it's exactly what i wanted so I am more than happy! No sign of passing the placenta or any more babies at this point. She took several hours to pass the placenta last time so I guess now we just wait and see. This baby is soooo much stronger and more active than any of my babies last year, and thank goodness she is NOT as big as last years kids! They were just HUGE. 

I'm giving them some bonding time and checking often for any more babies or her placenta. And uploading pictures while I wait. 

Didn't take time to downsize them so they are taking a while to load. It's been 45 minutes now, is it safe to assume she is just having one? I've never had a doe kid multiples so i don't know how they usually go about it.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Meet Rosemary II, future milker:



















Lots more pictures to come once she finished drying off.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwww she's cute!! Congrats!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG !! I don't like black goats, but your sweet baby changed my mind !! Now I want one !!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww she's GORGEOUS! Wow day and night!!! What a beautiful baby! Congrats on getting your doeling I can imagine how thrilled you must be!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I enjoyed reading this thread. That is one pretty girl you have there. Congratulations to mom and you too. Nice job!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

She just passed a healthy complete placenta. That is a weight off of my mind, last year she passed it in pieces over two days and I had to have her on antibiotics for the better part of two weeks. That baby is stuffing her face every time i check on them, and she is nursing off of both sides. The main reason I wanted more than one baby was because last year's single left her lopsided because he had a favorite teat. I hope this baby doesn't make her lopsided, it was a pain trying to get her balanced.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She is adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

it just occurred to me how wonderful it is to have a place where i can discuss how happy I am that my goat's placenta passed in one piece and easily. I love you guys. lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Yes...we all understand. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!!!! I am do glad you got your doeling she is really cute and I am glad she has the long ears.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still trying to get a picture of her where she isn't nursing. My gosh, she is a hungry little thing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sage has some big kids doesn't she.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats! :stars: I love her ears!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

RPC said:


> Sage has some big kids doesn't she.


yeah, and this time I changed her feeding (nothing but hay and minerals, last time she was also getting alfalfa cubes and a little goat feed) AND this one is significantly SMALLER than the last one. This is her last time being bred to a full sized buck. next year I am using my mini fainter on her. These big babies are just too hard on her. I want that milk, so I need to keep her fresh, but now that I have my doeling I don't need to breed her to the dairy buck anymore.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Worth the wait! :leap: :leap: :leap: I LOVE solid black goats!!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Love long, floppy ears


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

EstellaMA said:


> Love long, floppy ears


The funny thing about those ears is that THIS is her daddy:










So far his kids out of does with ears... he is 50/50 elf ears to big ears. Both kids with big ears are solid black, both with elf ears are black/white. (the little guy is my fainting buck.)

I wasn't sure what this kid's ears were going to look like, but I am glad they are big, lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Toldja she'd go today :wink: 
Congratulations :stars: :kidred: 

Baby girl is gorgeous!! I  black goats and even though her daddy is a LaMancha...I'm happy to see your newest milker to be has long ears! :greengrin: 

Watch Sage's udder over the next few days for tightness in one side...I've had singles from my mini does and have had to milk 2x a day to keep them even and both sides in full production, which wasn't an issue really because it meant that after a week or so I had freshe milk earlier than I normally would.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

liz said:


> LOL.... Toldja she'd go today :wink:
> Congratulations :stars: :kidred:
> 
> Baby girl is gorgeous!! I  black goats and even though her daddy is a LaMancha...I'm happy to see your newest milker to be has long ears! :greengrin:
> ...


that was what happened last year, and really the only reason I was hoping for more than one. But I didn't catch it until she was two weeks in and lopsided. She is looking good this time and so far this baby seems to nurse from both sides but i will still be milking her out to make sure. I just hope the issues from her first freshening don't leave her permanently lopsided.

I'll be taking some colostrum today to freeze, since i am sure this baby has had a good huge dose. i finally JUST saw her doing something other than nursing when i went out for my early morning check, and the first thing she did when I woke her up was start nursing again, lol. She switches back and forth from one side to the other frequently, but always has a full belly and the milk flow is good. i had started to think maybe she was nursing so much because she wasn't getting much but that is not the case.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like she is a happy baby! And a smart one with nursing on both sides!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How is that little girl doing? Any new pictures yet? lol


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Just saw this post--she is gorgeous! LOVE the ears too (ears are my fave!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

RPC said:


> How is that little girl doing? Any new pictures yet? lol


She is kind of surprising me on every level. She is growing FAST. I wish I had weighed her at birth, so i could see how much she is really growing. She was so much more alert and active from birth than my previous kids. She is about where they were at a week old, activity and coordination wise.




























I got a little video the other day.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Just saw this post--she is gorgeous! LOVE the ears too (ears are my fave!)


You know, I won't pass up a good goat for ears or colour... but if I have to handle and look at them several times a day, every single day, for years.... I might as well have something I love to look at... And I just love to look at this girl. Her ears are starting to airplane nicely. lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pictures and video she is a nice girl.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh My Goodness! I just saw this thread! I LOVE Sage! What a smiling mommy she is! It's so funny and adorable! And Love her little girl too -- lovelovelove the solid black!    

Big Congrats!


----------

